# Need help with playing a game using IPX



## ostridge (Oct 20, 2007)

hi everyone,

I want to play a game called Theme Hospital with my friend except the game is really old and uses IPX. When you choose multiplayer there is the option of DplayIPX and IPX. We are both using Hamachi because he said it can emulate an IPX network, but it doesnt seem to work. When i click on IPX it says There is no IPX Network Found, and when i click on DPlayIPX it doesnt say there is a game i can join when he is hosting one. Does anyone have any ideas of how i can get it to work?:sigh: Any help would be apriecated!


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

Ahh... Theme Hospital. That DOS game brings back memories. Good ol' "Inflated Head" syndrome. :grin:

One of the things you will need to do is install NWLink to get IPX support going. To do this, please following the following instructions:

Go to *Start -> Control Panel -> Network Connections (classic view)*. Right-click _Hamachi_ and select _Properties_. In the Hamachi Properties window, press *Install...*. Highlight *Protocol* and press *Add...*. Highlight in the left-side selection window *Microsoft*, and in the right-side selection window *NWLink IPX/SPX/NetBIOS Compatible Transport Protocol* and press *OK*. 

That should set up basic "emulated" IPX. Let's see if Theme Hospital and Hamachi work with this.


----------



## ostridge (Oct 20, 2007)

hey thank you for the response. yeah its a great game, lots of funny sicknesses the people get.:grin: 

We both did it, but it still doesnt want to work. Any other ideas? thank you in advance.


----------



## UntouchableCZ (May 8, 2008)

Hi, i have the same problem. I would be very glad if i could play Theme Hospital via internet, i´m waiting a lot of years on advice.

I have WinXP SP2 and I have installed the IPX Protocol and it still get "There is no IPX Network Found" (but now works at least Atomic Bomberman via IPX protocol)

Can somebody help?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

In order to get IPX over the Internet, you'll need some help. Here's a site that talks about the issue and several servers that will allow you to communicate.

http://answers.google.com/answers/threadview?id=106054


----------



## dj_kiwi (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm sure Hamachi would work... ?


----------



## UntouchableCZ (May 8, 2008)

Hamachi I have obviously active


----------



## UntouchableCZ (May 8, 2008)

So i have tried GIT and still doesnt work. There is no IPX Network Found. How should I configure it? Is here somebody who have really played Theme Hospital over the Internet?


----------



## orangeearths (Aug 1, 2011)

I experience success multiplayer on theme hospital. 
1. Make sure both computer connect same router
2. Both computers are windows xp.


Go to *Start -> Control Panel -> Network Connections (classic view)*. Right-click _Location area connection _and select _Properties_. In the location area connection Properties window, press *Install...*. Highlight *Protocol* and press *Add...*. Highlight in the left-side selection window *Microsoft*, and in the right-side selection window *NWLink IPX/SPX/NetBIOS Compatible Transport Protocol* and press *OK*. 

Let me know if that is work.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

post is 3yrs old and now will be closed.


----------

